# Cruzen to California



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you come to so cal stop by Mr donut in Glendora


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have a nice and safe trip see you next fall !


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Safe Travels Love!! Take some pics with you and the Cruze, and some nice nature in the background.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What part of California are you visiting?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

How'd you fit your mom and daughter in the trunk?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Other than huge bugs who decided to end their lives on my windshield, the Cruze is looking and driving excellent, as always
> 
> Anyways. On to Colorado tomorrow. I'll try to get a couple pics of the Cruze or any other things of interest when I can.


While driving cross country I would stop and wash each state's bugs off the windshield to make space for the next state's bugs. 

Welcome to Colorado. Be careful coming down the mountain passes - our state patrol likes to sit and catch speeders on these long steep down hills.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> How'd you fit your mom and daughter in the trunk?


The Cruze has a large trunk.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> Safe Travels Love!! Take some pics with you and the Cruze, and some nice nature in the background.


Don't hesitate to take a #selfie with your Cruze too!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> What part of California are you visiting?


 I live in Eastern Southern California and for years I only heard 80's Diva Kim Wilde sing about Eastern California? Didn't we hear last week Northern California wants to divide into six states?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd throw some automotive tape on that bumper for a long trip like that. Those bugs are going to bake into the bumper when you get to Cali.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> What part of California are you visiting?


DisneyLand for the kiddo and not really sure where else. We don't have a set plan lol!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> While driving cross country I would stop and wash each state's bugs off the windshield to make space for the next state's bugs.
> 
> Welcome to Colorado. Be careful coming down the mountain passes - our state patrol likes to sit and catch speeders on these long steep down hills.


Haha sounds about right, and thanks for the heads up. We're heading to Gunnison, can't wait to see the mountains again 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mick said:


> I'd throw some automotive tape on that bumper for a long trip like that. Those bugs are going to bake into the bumper when you get to Cali.


Haha trust me, I washed my mom's car after she came from AZ and some of those bugs wouldn't budge. I made sure to wax before I left and brought all my quick detailing stuff along 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahh, disneyland. I go there all to often, but when its only an hour away and you have passes, why wouldn't you?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Haha sounds about right, and thanks for the heads up. We're heading to Gunnison, can't wait to see the mountains again
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


US 285 is a really nice drive.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

God's speed, tail winds and clear skies for your trip JJ. 

Don't forget the munchkin sunscreen!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> DisneyLand for the kiddo and not really sure where else. We don't have a set plan lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


The beach is always free.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip love to do it again. In 2003 I drove from Cinti to So Cal in my Alero. Originally stopping at the Canyon but then went on to see my cousin in LA then I drove to San Fran and back I 70. Took me 2 weeks to do so. Gas only a meer 2.34 a gal back then but my car got 30 MPG on the highway. I saw the Canyon, Winslow Az.(Eagles Take it Easy), Tiajuana Mx. THe ideas of getting my family into a car for that long..... Forget it. But they will sit in a plane for 15 hours.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay guys, here's my Day 2 update 

I do 100% of the driving, so I was tired yesterday. Was on the road for just over 13 hours. 

Took US 34 near the Kansas/Nebraska border to Colorado, had a beautiful drive with basically no traffic and 65mph speed limits on those roads. 

Then comes the bad news. 

In the middle of nowhere (approx 70 miles outside Colorado Springs) on some highway with no real alternate route I learned the misery of road resurfacing. Was a sitting duck in a one-lane area where the line of cars came through on the other side and got sprayed with rocks by a few asshats who were plowing through, including someone with a brand new Cruze. Then had to drive through the tar and loose gravel for 2 miles. My car is covered in dust and bugs, but I'm going to wipe it down this morning, and I'm afraid to look. The little I did investigate it looks like I have a chipped windshield and several white chips along the side. 

After Colorado Springs took 24N to Woodland Park (BEAUTIFUL drive) then continued on, I believe 50 and 285 to Gunnison. The more time I spend driving through the mountains, the more I want to live here. Minor downfall was almost hitting 5 deer, a fox and a rabbit as it got dark. If you don't mind getting 10 mpg the Cruze really zips up those mountain inclines. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When are you going to be in LA/SoCal? If you're interested I can try to set up a Cruze meet of some sorts. All depends on if you want to deal with your kid and grandma who might not be as willing haha.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Ahh, disneyland. I go there all to often, but when its only an hour away and you have passes, why wouldn't you?


Everything used to be an hour away in So Cal! There is nothing like going to Disneyland for free! I'm a former L.A. Broadcaster so we got to go a lot. As a teen I almost was arrested for scalping at Magic Mountain, featured in National Lampoons' Vacation as 'Wally World'. I'm telling you we should all meet out here on the Colorado River, Boating, Fishing, Golfing, HEAT, Sun, Casino resorts and so much more. I've done none of that except the Casino and the heat. Conveniently located where California, Arizona, and Nevada meet!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Eddy . So any who what did you Broadcast ? And which Radio Station ?

Maybe I can Remember your stuff from the good old days !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice Eddy . So any who what did you Broadcast ? And which Radio Station ?
> 
> Maybe I can Remember your stuff from the good old days !


Well it started at age 5 Brian meeting BOZO, the real one at WGN. I didn't know you would be familiar with L.A., especially Radio although you do seem worldwide?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's because I have been around the world a few times Eddy !

Started out in San Diego at age 18 . Then on to Europe .


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Juliet,

Post some pics so that I may live vicariously through you! I am here in Rhode Island and doubt I will be taking a road trip to California any time soon! I would love to see the sights. Thanks!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> Juliet,
> 
> Post some pics so that I may live vicariously through you! I am here in Rhode Island and doubt I will be taking a road trip to California any time soon! I would love to see the sights. Thanks!


Will do!  took some photos today so I'll update in a bit... I bet RI is lovely too, I haven't spent as much time out east, but I love it there!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> When are you going to be in LA/SoCal? If you're interested I can try to set up a Cruze meet of some sorts. All depends on if you want to deal with your kid and grandma who might not be as willing haha.


I'm not sure yet, maybe a couple weeks? Going to spend some time at
my mom's in the Phoenix area. I highly doubt I'd be able to get away long enough for a meet. I need to come back on my own hah! 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 3:

Cleaned up the Cruze this morning and I definitely have rock damage. Several chips in the windshield, behind all 4 tires, front end area of course, and some significant white chips along the driver's side rear door. So that's fun. 

On the plus side saw some beautiful views. Took hwy 50 through Ridgeway, Ouray, etc. would be happy to live either of those areas. At one point drove through a thunderstorm that turned to sleet/snow at approx 11,000ft car temp said 39  love it. 

In New Mexico for the night, passed an Autumn Metallic Cruze with some dark tint just across the boarder, looked nice  

I took some pics today I'll photobomb in a bit. 











 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Random iPhone shots








[/URL]















Here's one of the Cruze all wet, can't really tell 











*edit* I don't know why they're not working. Mobile Photobucket newb issues? Will try to fix.

 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 4:

Drove through a lot of this 



Stopped for dinner at the fabulous La Posada in Winslow along Route 66 -- lots of vettes in the parking lot. 



And after another long day on the road finally arrived at my mom's place. Land of 110 degrees in the shade and freshly detailed black Mercedes everywhere. 


No major driving for awhile now, so there won't be anything exciting to report, other than poolside temps 

Oh! I should be getting my shark fin in the mail any day now. So I can have a project to do. 

I wonder if I can get my tails smoked while I'm down here, probably way more likely to find a place here than back home... 

 Sent with iLove


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

PM Mick ! He might be able to help you out while you are in Arizona .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I wonder if I can get my tails smoked while I'm down here, probably way more likely to find a place here than back home...












If you're a fan of this level of smoke I can install it for you during your pass through SoCal. ~$100 for full tail light tint using vinyl instead of VHT, that way its reversible if you ever get any trouble for it. I'm always free to help a fellow cruzer.

EDIT: In case you're on the fence, I have never been pulled over for having this tint on my tails here in CA, even up north in the bay area where they're more strict than down here in LA.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you're a fan of this level of smoke I can install it for you during your pass through SoCal. ~$100 for full tail light tint using vinyl instead of VHT, that way its reversible if you ever get any trouble for it. I'm always free to help a fellow cruzer.
> 
> EDIT: In case you're on the fence, I have never been pulled over for having this tint on my tails here in CA, even up north in the bay area where they're more strict than down here in LA.


You tease! That is tempting as fk. Definitely dark, but looks very nice. I think I could rock it. My issue would be that I'm kind of on my mom/kiddo's agenda in California. Here in AZ I have a bit more freedom since I'm kind of chilling at my mom's house. Apparently I just need to drive out there on my own to party! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> You tease! That is tempting as fk. Definitely dark, but looks very nice. I think I could rock it. My issue would be that I'm kind of on my mom/kiddo's agenda in California. Here in AZ I have a bit more freedom since I'm kind of chilling at my mom's house. Apparently I just need to drive out there on my own to party!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


I understand that. Install should only take an hour if you can find one to spare during one of your drives/etc. I'm located 20-30 minutes from Disneyland too! Haha


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I guess we didn't stay in AZ long... Easy drive to California today. Cruze temp on the dash read 111 degrees through the desert. I do not miss those temps. Also broke 7500 miles on the odometer.  



Saw a Tesla on the way over - haven't seen one on the road until then. Now that's a car worth touching yourself over. Beautiful machine. ?


We've been taking a lot of back highways through small towns, through the mountains, around Scottsdale area the past few days, and averaged around 85-95 mph from Phoenix to Southern Cali on the interstate, so I don't exactly drive for gas mileage, but here's my Gas Cubby log so far, for anyone interested. Overall average on the trip is just under 31mpg. (30.9)

Had to do two screen shots, wouldn't all fit. All fill-ups have been with 91 (some had signs saying no eth, others didn't say at all, or said up to 10% eth) 










 Sent with iLove


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Write an update JJ .


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, finally updating!

Disney was a blast for about the price of buying a used Cruze..... Ha!













If anyone wants to see princess photos, I have 800 of them  after 3 days of that we went to Pasadena and hung out along Route 66. We were planning to go to the ocean, but decided to do some other things instead. 






Then headed back to the Phoenix area Monday, but not before giving some extra money to the lovely state of CA: $4.89 for 91 Octane and also got pulled over for going 90mph in a 70 limit. Oops. Trooper was very nice though. 

Got my shark fin here in AZ, but it had paint chips  so they're sending me a replacement, but I won't get it until I'm back home. Also got a custom fit sun shade that I'm about to test out, pretty necessary in these temps!



Will be in AZ through the holiday weekend, then heading to Utah, where I am hoping to get some more Cruzen pics with the scenery. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures of "our" trip, JJ! Also, is that your daughter in the photos? If so, she must have had an awesome time! And your car is beautiful.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> Thanks for the pictures of "our" trip, JJ! Also, is that your daughter in the photos? If so, she must have had an awesome time! And your car is beautiful.


Thank you!!!! And any time, Lizzie, glad they were enjoyed  I really want to get some photos of the Cruze with Zion and the red arches of Utah in the background, so hopefully traffic won't be too bad so I can accomplish that!

And yes, that's my almost 6 year old mini-Elsa haha. It was her first trip to Disney and she ate it up. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, it's been a busy few days and I'm almost home, so I figured I would update. 

We did Arizona/Utah and then Colorado. Currently in the Colorado plains for the night, then heading back home tomorrow.

I broke 9500 miles on the odometer yesterday, and the Cruze is probably as dirty as it's ever been or ever will be again  we've driven through desert dust and rain and more dust and more rain every day since leaving Phoenix.

Anyone want pics? Because I've got pics galore. 

Random road shots along the way:
* hopefully the scenery camouflages the bugs and crud on the windshield




Desert rain:







The next two are in Zion National Park:







Monument Valley:








 Sent with iLove


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome pics! My brother-in-law is leaving in a few days to do a road trip to San Diego all the way from here in VA! My wife and I really need to travel out west! It looks really awesome! Whats been your favorite place/thing out there? 

Keep the pics coming, especially if you have any of the Cruze, haha! Safe travels!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's part 2, more [non-driving] pics:

We really lucked out with some nice light/clouds/rain. I kinda wish I would have brought my professional camera.

Zion National Park:





Colorado River:





Monument Valley:






Arches National Park:







and of course made sure to get a few Cruze pics 










And last but not least, my mom took this one specifically for me to post to Cruze Talk haha. I'm getting her to sign up if she buys a CTD. 







 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Awesome pics! My brother-in-law is leaving in a few days to do a road trip to San Diego all the way from here in VA! My wife and I really need to travel out west! It looks really awesome! Whats been your favorite place/thing out there?
> 
> Keep the pics coming, especially if you have any of the Cruze, haha! Safe travels!


Thanks! I bet your BIL will have a blast, is he stopping to see anything on the way? 

Zion is really awesome, but I would rather go back when it's not summer and do some non kid friendly things like some of the hikes to see certain hidden areas. We missed Bryce this trip, but I've heard that's excellent as well. Monument Valley was great to drive through, we lucked out with some gorgeous clouds. My favorite of all the desert stuff was probably that and Arches National Park. 

(Here's another pic from Arches I took last year when we were there)



Again, I'm not a hot weather person, so I would really love to go to these places in the fall/winter. My favorite thing from the whole trip was probably the Ouray, Colorado area. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful pictures JJ. Could have fooled me on not bringing the good camera.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the photos and the special effects. Are you a photoshop girl? That old tree is crazy!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The desert southwest is so beautiful. Especially love the pics with the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. If you don't mind cold weather camping, go to Yellowstone in October. In the mornings you can see every single thermal vent.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> I love the photos and the special effects. Are you a photoshop girl? That old tree is crazy!


Yeah I have a photo editing tool on my iPhone I play with sometimes.  I used to do professional photography, so I know my way around Photoshop as well! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Wonderful pictures. If you don't mind cold weather camping, go to Yellowstone in October. In the mornings you can see every single thermal vent.





Yellowstone is such a beautiful place, when I was in high school I worked summers for the state conservation corps, and at the end of the summer we would take a two week camping trip to Yellowstone. October sounds like a great time to go. October is pretty much the best month for anything  


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Thanks! I bet your BIL will have a blast, is he stopping to see anything on the way?



Yeah, I'm sure he will. He leaves Monday I think. He's made this pilgrimage out to the west coast a few good times now. I think this might be the first time he's doing it completely solo though. He's driving out there to take his art work out there because he couldn't either find and/or afford the service needed to get it out there. 

I'm sure he'll likely stop at a few places on his way back home to VA but I think his main priority is getting all that art work out to Cali as soon and as safe as possible, lol!


----------

